# FFS



## kimbo (11/4/15)

Because our municipality did not think it will be a good idea to pay their bill to Eskom we will have 8 hour power cuts a day

http://www.ofm.co.za/article/Local-...iks-af?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Philip (11/4/15)

Thats insane


----------



## Daniel (11/4/15)

Eish that's harsh , time to invest in a generator methinks....

It's only going to get worse with Medupi three years from operational and that won't even fill the current crisis we have I literally see dark days ahead ...


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

I heard about this
Terrible
Sorry to hear @kimbo

I have moved this thread to "off topic"


----------



## kimbo (11/4/15)

If Eskom just open the grid so the solar and wind power stations can feed into it it will be so much better, but no they are not willing to pay for something they cant do now the country must suffer


----------



## kimbo (11/4/15)

Silver said:


> I heard about this
> Terrible
> Sorry to hear @kimbo
> 
> I have moved this thread to "off topic"


Thank you @Silver, sorry i had to ***** somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/4/15)

Geez thats insane @kimbo, I assume we're going to see more of this in the "*OFF* topic" threads.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (11/4/15)

johan said:


> Geez thats insane @kimbo, I assume we're going to see more of this in the "*OFF* topic" threads.


@johan it just gets me that the public must pay for one mans/womans stupidity thinking a new car is better than a bill, and he/she just laughs because he/she has a generator at home so his will not effect him/her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

